# Eyebrook Reservoir Outflow, Leicestershire/Rutland - March '15



## KM Punk (May 14, 2015)

The reservoir was formed by the damming of the Eye Brook. It was built between 1937 and 1940 by Stewarts & Lloyds (supervised by Geoffrey Binnie of Binnie & Partners) to supply water to their Corby steel works, now part of Tata Steel, formerly Corus. During the Second World War it was used in May 1943 as a practice site for the Dambuster raids, standing in for the Möhne Reservoir; a plaque commemorates this.​

Explored with 2 non-members

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





And for the people shots
18





19





20





Cheers for Looking​


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 14, 2015)

Nice. Enjoyed those pics. You certainly get about


----------



## flyboys90 (May 14, 2015)

Amazing construction,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (May 14, 2015)

Wow!! That place is incredible photogenic! 
Beautiful, thanks for sharing


----------

